# Fitness Resources



## jhohertz (26 Feb 2009)

Here are some resources for those who like reading about PT (My background is in Kine so that's me.  ). 

NSCA's Tactical Athlete Strength & Conditoning: http://www.nsca-lift.org/tsac/
This one comes from the National Strength & Conditioning Association, a credible, science-based organization. Slightly conservative since they actually use science. They have a nice newsletter. Nothing groundbreaking but a good resource. Also one of the sites in the US has posted the "Training for the Tactical Athlete: Assessment & Selection (SFAS)" book: http://www.uscg.mil/worklife/docs/SFAS%20prep%20book.pdf

Fatal Fitness http://www.fatalfitness.com/
Like CrossFit? But do you also like science (as opposed to Glassman's anti-science attitude, pseudo-scientific experts in the message boards and don't even get me started on Zone/Paleo. Just don't)? Well, here's a site with a similar idea (hey, CrossFit isn't original. I had training like that but they called it the "House of Pain".). In fact it is so similar to CrossFit they have an article about that: "In the Shadow of CrossFit". http://www.fatalfitness.com/node/1476 Good points? Similar to the CFP (from what I've noticed anyway) no high-rep oly, no kipping pull-ups (unless mentioned), and no diet being forced on you. They embrace science. The names for things are rather silly (WOD = DC (Death Certificate)). But it's another resource that didn't show up in a search.


----------



## jhohertz (26 Feb 2009)

One more resource. Here's the Navyseal.com (Unofficial Navy Seals. Made up of former Seals from what I gather) WOD: http://www.navyseals.com/crossfit-workout-day

Why did I post this? Because running is integrated into it. It runs Monday-Saturday with Sundays off and the authour recommends taking another day off between Monday-Saturday.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2009)

Why didn't you just start a thread called Fitness Resources and post it with this one?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Feb 2009)

Done


----------



## jhohertz (26 Feb 2009)

Good point. At first I was just going to post the initial 2. Then I thought maybe the other one might be of interest. I was thinking "big picture" enough. 

Thanks for heads up.



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Why didn't you just start a thread called Fitness Resources and post it with this one?


----------



## jhohertz (26 Mar 2009)

Here's another one:

Military Athlete. 
http://www.militaryathlete.com/

From the guy behind Mountain Athlete the workouts are designed to last 1 hour and it's a 5 on/2 off schedule. There is an explanation given for each workout. It's CrossFit inspired but the authour has since gone his own way so no timed workouts (example where stated), it is periodized, and long-distance endurance is a component.


----------



## armchair_throwaway (27 Mar 2009)

Ross Training

Ross Enamait's site is a good read. He's an ex boxer and does some pretty intense training. There are regular articles and blog posts on how to make your own equipments, inspirational messages, and sample workouts. Believes in hardwork and fun, no "one true way" to follow.


----------

